# i915 graphics driver support ended after pkg upgrade 12.0 (stable)



## escape (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi

Graphics driver does not work anymore after pkg upgrade. In Intel i915 'Skylake' graphics driver I had a long time 12.0-current with the Linux KPI driver support. It worked fine.

After the pkg upgrade the video is not running smoothly, it takes seconds to switch tabs, console is slow to write with seconds of inactivity before it. Virtualbox console has a sticky keys feature. The pkg installed a newer version over the drm-next-kmod. Looking at the /usr/ports there are 4 different alternatives, probably with the same name. 

What exactly happens in a release of new software versions? Why is this not working now, it worked fine before.

Kernel log has:

```
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: i915/skl_huc_ver01_07.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: i915/skl_huc_ver01_07.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: drmn0: failed to load firmware image i915_skl_dmc_ver1_26_bin
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: drmn0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power management.
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm] DMC: load work fn end
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: drmn0: failed to load firmware image i915_skl_huc_ver01_07_bin
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm] Failed to fetch valid uC firmware from i915/skl_huc_ver01_07.bin (error -2)
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm] GuC firmware load skipped
Oct 17 23:11:31 n kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170123 for drmn0 on minor 0
```

Ok. This is still coming, sorry. The version was 12.0-STABLE. Still. It is difficult to work with the desktop now. How should I fix this?

By the way, is it really trying to get the firmware over the internet? Is it just the local directory?

e


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 21, 2019)

I really don't know what is happening but my advice about trying `make package` comes from this post:


			Confused about i915kms on 12.1
		

"run make package in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod"



			Confused about i915kms on 12.1
		

"removing the package, then doing a "make
package" in the graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod directory, then installing
the resulting package in the work/pkg directory gets everything working
again."

Just for an FYI are you using a recent FreeBSD 12-STABLE?
Please post your `uname -a`

The next post also gives some breakdown on what might have occured:


			Confused about i915kms on 12.1
		

"So pkg-static (vs pkg) in case you have shared-library problems with the
dynamically-linked pkg, and then -f to "force" the upgrade.  That may be
the missing piece here in getting rid of your previous-kernel packages
even if they might otherwise run just fine."


----------



## escape (Oct 24, 2019)

What is the "support"? It is not allowed to send questions from development versions?

`uname -a
FreeBSD name 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE r353778 kernelname  amd64`

This is intel 64 bit. After upgrading from 12.0-stable to 12.1-stable with /usr/src 'buildworld' and 'installworld' and the kernel:


```
Oct 23 21:31:07 notebook kernel: drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
Oct 23 21:31:07 n syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xa0000000-0xafffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Got stolen memory base 0x8c000000, size 0x4000000
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: drmn0: failed to link firmware kernel module with mapped name: i915_skl_dmc_ver1_27_bin
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: i915/skl_dmc_ver1_27.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: start FB_INFO:
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: type=11 height=1440 width=2160 depth=32
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: cmsize=16 size=12443648
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: pbase=0xa0040000 vbase=0xfffff800a0040000
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=8640 bpp=32
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: end FB_INFO
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: i915/skl_dmc_ver1_27.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: drmn0: failed to load firmware with name: i915/skl_dmc_ver1_27.bin
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: drmn0: Failed to load DMC firmware i915/skl_dmc_ver1_27.bin. Disabling runtime power management.
Oct 23 21:31:07 n kernel: drmn0: DMC firmware homepage: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware
```

Thanks for the link. It is so much to read to get answers in small details like this. I'm thinking this is somekind of an issue related to the release of the 12.1-RELEASE version but I'm not sure how. Some day I should start reading what happened.

It looks like the update did something. I'm not sure yet what it was. This "failed to load" is associated with a broken link to the URL above and the error appearing at the same time. Not from the internet. Maby.

e


----------

